# Durable sealants



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

My brother has a new to him van. It was previously sign written which although removed still shows the writing. I’m sorting that with glue remover and a quick polish.

He wants me wax it so it’s easier to keep clean. I suggested as it’s white, and gloss isn’t an priority to him that maybe a sealant would last longer.

Any suggestions? Was going to use some megs 21 synthetic sealant - as I have some.

Unless there’s anything cheap - ish that is better?

Cheers


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Fusso is a good favourite on here for 12 months of protection, unless you go down the ceramic coating route, though you're then talking more money and application indoors.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I put on Obsession's Icon wax over the winter and it's still beading like mad, if he wants a wax then Icon is hard to look past. 

personally I'd go down the sealant route, you can always top it up with wax too.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

a quick polish isnt going to remove the lettering by the way- It will take a good machine polishing to shift it

wowo crystal sealant is a lovely easy to use long lasting sealant and is easy top up with every so often as it can go on a wet can and used with your drying towel


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

+1 crystal sealant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crystal Sealant fan here also. Application takes a little getting used but once that is mastered it's one heck of a sealant. I've had 8 months out of a single coat on alloy wheels. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Guess what I was going to suggest? Wowo's Crystal Sealant. I think it is ideal for such a case. It is more durable and versatile than Fusso.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Guess what I was going to suggest? Wowo's Crystal Sealant. I think it is ideal for such a case. It is more durable and versatile than Fusso.


But harder to use? Solid 12 months?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

sm81 said:


> But harder to use? Solid 12 months?


There's a bit of a technique to it but it isn't hard. A very solid 12 months. It's the closest I've found to a good ceramic that isn't ceramic.

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> There's a bit of a technique to it but it isn't hard. A very solid 12 months. It's the closest I've found to a good ceramic that isn't ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


Enlighten us to the technique :speechles


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Enlighten us to the technique :speechles


WaxOnWaxOff Literally.

I found that if I leave the product on for too long after applying it's harder to remove.

"1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. For best results, spray a few sprays onto a clean foam applicator pad and work onto the prepared surface. We recommend working a small area at a time.
3. Buff off Immediately with a deep pile microfibre cloth.
4. Grab yourself a drink. You're done."


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

euge07 said:


> a quick polish isnt going to remove the lettering by the way- It will take a good machine polishing to shift it
> 
> wowo crystal sealant is a lovely easy to use long lasting sealant and is easy top up with every so often as it can go on a wet can and used with your drying towel


How have you applied to a wet car? I have it on mine and would be interested in how you topped up?

It's brilliant stuff though highly recommend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Enlighten us to the technique :speechles


Yeah, just don't let it dry! It's weird first time as you think - is that it?! But it is.

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> Enlighten us to the technique :speechles


Work in small sections. I had 2 cloths, one to give it a wipe after application and the second to buff everything off. Makes you nervous though as you could get yourself into problems if you tried to do a big section and it dried.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone used crystal sealant with other products, either under or on top


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have applied it to several cars and wheels now, the application is no different to that of gtechniq c2v3 or carpro reload IMO

What I do is spray onto a MF Cloth and rub onto the panel, then buff with a fresh one, its very simple and easy to do



wish wash said:


> Has anyone used crystal sealant with other products, either under or on top


I tried it on my own car recently on a wet car, the paint had infinity wax supergloss + and I topped up whilst drying the car, wiped off effortless and the beading was mental from it:thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

wish wash said:


> Has anyone used crystal sealant with other products, either under or on top


Bot yet but I have thought about it. Shame as mentioned the water behaviour is amazing on its own.

Talking to the guys at waxstock their butter wax looks amazing on top of it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

euge07 said:


> I have applied it to several cars and wheels now, the application is no different to that of gtechniq c2v3 or carpro reload IMO
> 
> What I do is spray onto a MF Cloth and rub onto the panel, then buff with a fresh one, its very simple and easy to do
> 
> I tried it on my own car recently on a wet car, the paint had infinity wax supergloss + and I topped up whilst drying the car, wiped off effortless and the beading was mental from it:thumb:


Did you follow the same process when wet? Or did you just spray and wipe off?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Did you follow the same process when wet? Or did you just spray and wipe off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


When wet I sprayed directly onto paintwork and wiped off with my drying towel


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

euge07 said:


> When wet I sprayed directly onto paintwork and wiped off with my drying towel


And you got no issues with it drying in places? Did you go round and buff afterwards? Might try it and see how it goes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lexus-is250 said:


> And you got no issues with it drying in places? Did you go round and buff afterwards? Might try it and see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


no mate nothing, I've never had an issue with this sealant, its one of the easiest to use IMO


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it not the same as c2v3 in use and longevity


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone think crystal sealant would sit on top of soft99 fusso coat okay


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I asked a similar Q on here re Fusson and was advised not to top Fusso with anything as it beads better than just about anything around. If Crystal sealant (or Sonax BSD in my question) were to adhere to the Fusso, you'd be covering up the ptfe based super water beading angle-ness of the fusso with something less capable.
Im paraphrasing there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2018)

you should try the G3PRO Paint sealant. use neat on first application. spray lightly small area at a time and buff off immediately.

then any future applications can be done at a 50:50 dilution.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

wish wash said:


> Does anyone think crystal sealant would sit on top of soft99 fusso coat okay


It says Crystal Sealant can go on waxes so in theory it should. I wouldn't though - the base is less durable than the top. If I were to experiment, I would put prefer to put Fusso on Crystal Sealant rather than the other way around.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

euge07 said:


> no mate nothing, I've never had an issue with this sealant, its one of the easiest to use IMO


Tried it today after washing. Sprayed on a wet car and used the drying towel. Came up a treat. But disappointed that after a few months the original application had started to fail.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Tried it today after washing. Sprayed on a wet car and used the drying towel. Came up a treat. But disappointed that after a few months the original application had started to fail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Need to apply it neat for the full performance of it. I have it on my dads car applied as a drying aid and it's still beading 4 months down the line.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Need to apply it neat for the full performance of it. I have it on my dads car applied as a drying aid and it's still beading 4 months down the line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I had previously applied it after a polish and wipe down with cleanser fluid. Performance seemed to tail off quite a bit quicker than expected

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I had previously applied it after a polish and wipe down with cleanser fluid. Performance seemed to tail off quite a bit quicker than expected
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can't help with that as the prep sounds spot on. It should easily manage 8+ months, guess it depends where it has been parked etc and wash cycles.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Op if you have Megs sealant then just go with that.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Dougnorwich said:


> Is it not the same as c2v3 in use and longevity


No, not at all. Quite different. It is more like Exo than C2v3 if anything.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

I’ve tried the Wows crystal Sealant a few times on different cars with varying results. 

On my wife’s Hyundai, it went on clean paint like a dream - so easy to apply and buff off. It lasted at least 9 months at which point the car was traded in. 

On my Octavia, I’ve tried to apply it twice. First time, I put it on top of a glaze and it was incredibly hard to remove to the point where I gave up. Yesterday, I gave the car a machine polish, wiped it down thoroughly with panel wipe and tried again. It was easier but still not user-friendly, in my opinion. 

I’ve tried a number of application methods and spoke to Fraser when at Waxstock. He said to spray on to the panel then wipe off. I ended up spraying onto a foam applicator.


----------

